# iPhone time and material tracking app



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

Just curious if anyone uses their iphone for tracking time and material? If so would you mind sharing the app that you use? Any opinions on this would be appreciated.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

where I work we are using ESC Mobile. Dispatches, clock in and out, customer records, etc. Eventually, we will be totally paperless. I can run credit cards on the iPhone too, using GoPayment


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I can spend the whole day on my Iphone on facebook, twitter and playing games. That way I never have to get any work done :laughing:

for a whole lot less money and aggravation you can write your time and materials down on an invoice, give it to the customer and maybe even get paid right then.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:Thanks for the input.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Since we are talking iphone, What is you favorite app? What one do you use the most? Always looking for a new one. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I can spend the whole day on my Iphone on facebook, twitter and playing games. That way I never have to get any work done :laughing:
> 
> for a whole lot less money and aggravation you can write your time and materials down on an invoice, give it to the customer and maybe even get paid right then.


I must disagree, i have to beleive the corect software will increase productivity, and decrease office supply overhead, and allow for more efficiency throughout all depts.

Finding the right price and software is the difficult part


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to believe that we have 13 employees working 5 to 6 days a week and nobody, including me owns an Iphone or any of that crap. In fact all the office computers are still running windows XP. Quit looking for gadgets, apps and other ways to fritter away your money and time and concentrate on business.


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I accept chk,cash,and credit cards i quit taking goats and chickens for payment.
In all seriosness being able to pull cust history will increase cust service and allow for lower admin cost.

I know plenty of colleagues who got stuck with thousands of dollars of cb radio equip just to find cell phones were the new way to go.

Now cell phones r evolving


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Until your cell phone can rough DWV and potable water supply piping it's little more than a PITA distraction. Something you paid big money for, make big monthly payments to keep and so you all feel the need to actually make it pay for itself which it will never ever do. It's a toy. If you want to keep in touch with the office a 19 dollar trac phone works fine.

Go on now, you know you want to, can't help yourself, it's like an itch that has to be scratched. Reach into your pocket, Ahhh there it is all warm and smooth, just waiting for you to pull it free and gaze at the magnificence of its radiant black screen that beckons you to touch it and see if there is anything waiting for you there. Perhaps a message "what you doin?" ahhh a chance to reply, type away my friend, bask in the mystery of modern thumb twiddling "nothing" ain't technology wonderful? Dooooooh


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Until your cell phone can rough DWV and potable water supply piping it's little more than a PITA distraction. Something you paid big money for, make big monthly payments to keep and so you all feel the need to actually make it pay for itself which it will never ever do. It's a toy. If you want to keep in touch with the office a 19 dollar trac phone works fine.
> 
> Go on now, you know you want to, can't help yourself, it's like an itch that has to be scratched. Reach into your pocket, Ahhh there it is all warm and smooth, just waiting for you to pull it free and gaze at the magnificence of its radiant black screen that beckons you to touch it and see if there is anything waiting for you there. Perhaps a message "what you doin?" ahhh a chance to reply, type away my friend, bask in the mystery of modern thumb twiddling "nothing" ain't technology wonderful? Dooooooh


The plumbing zone doesn't rough in DWV and potable water supply and you pay for Internet service.

Trac phone, lol


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I don,t want to be in touch with the office i want the office in my pocket


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah these smart phones are helpful to my business. Being a small company I'm needed in the field alot. Getting my emails all day enables me to be out of the office and still be able to conduct business. 10 years ago I didn't even have an email address. Today I don't know what I'd do without it. I can send out invoices and check the all important bank acct anywhere anytime. 

I can now accept credit cards with my phone as well. Check out the app called "square". It's free to set up, no contract and they get 2.7% of every charge. The money shows up in my acct within a day or two. 

The navigation feature on my phone gets used daily. 
Check out the app that shows you the cheapest place to buy gas. I think it's called "cheap gas finder"

Say what you want about our "toys". Mine pays me back everday!


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank u


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Until your cell phone can rough DWV and potable water supply piping it's little more than a PITA distraction. Something you paid big money for, make big monthly payments to keep and so you all feel the need to actually make it pay for itself which it will never ever do. It's a toy. If you want to keep in touch with the office a 19 dollar trac phone works fine.
> 
> Go on now, you know you want to, can't help yourself, it's like an itch that has to be scratched. Reach into your pocket, Ahhh there it is all warm and smooth, just waiting for you to pull it free and gaze at the magnificence of its radiant black screen that beckons you to touch it and see if there is anything waiting for you there. Perhaps a message "what you doin?" ahhh a chance to reply, type away my friend, bask in the mystery of modern thumb twiddling "nothing" ain't technology wonderful? Dooooooh





Reminds me of my father (likes to call himself OLDSCHOOL) example 

What do I need a propress for , I'll just solder the damn thing. lol

Jetsweat whats that , just drain the damn building 

no hub bands thats for p#[email protected]! just beat the oakum and pour the lead

cell phones, just get a cb radio or give em a roll of quarters 

gps , who needs that just give em a map

castiron cutters , i use to cut cast iron with a chisel and hammer

like i said OLDSCHOOL


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beach plumber I agree with you about the iphone being a tool , if its used properly and your guys aren't sitting on it all day playing. Without mine I couldnt get out of the office between writing up change orders, exchanging emails with project managers , staying in contact with my guys and using the notepad function on my Iphone to write down notes.I also have recently purchased a tablet pc, started out with a acer iconia that seems to be pretty good I can do anything on the tablet I can do in the office whether its fax,email , change orders , print items . The tablet pc seems to be a pretty good bargain at 350 dollars.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

playme1979 said:


> Reminds me of my father (likes to call himself OLDSCHOOL) example
> 
> What do I need a propress for , I'll just solder the damn thing. lol
> 
> ...


When your Iphone and toys gross you 1.2 mil a year you can give me a call.......on your Iphone naturally:thumbsup: I like Old School, we make money the Old School way. The computers in my office don't make me a dime. Our plumbers and service do. Cell phones and fancy apps may possibly have their use but I suspect that in the end they wind up costing more is distraction than they ever make in sales.


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> When your Iphone and toys gross you 1.2 mil a year you can give me a call.......on your Iphone naturally:thumbsup: I like Old School, we make money the Old School way. The computers in my office don't make me a dime. Our plumbers and service do. Cell phones and fancy apps may possibly have their use but I suspect that in the end they wind up costing more is distraction than they ever make in sales.


We gross'd around 15 million this past year and it wouldn't have been possible without our little toys :thumbup:


----------

